# UV Sterlizer? Pro's Cons?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiyas 

So what are the pro's to getting a UV sterilizer on a FW tank? 

Is there any con's to doing this? How does it effect planted tank's if at all??


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't think of any cons other then laying out the cash for one. If you're planning on it Ciddian, drive to the States they are half the price and you get the same exact model. Or that's been my experience anyways...

Hey do you have anyroom for some sailfin livebearers or know anyone who wants some?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well i can get one for pretty cheap still without the drive :3 Good ole discount ^^

I wish i had the room D: If i got any more new fish bob would prolly murder me. LOL


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I can remember reading somewhere that the UV can change the oxidation state of Iron rendering it not as effective for uptake by plants. That being said I still run one on my tank anyhow.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I am not too sure about the planted tanks and UV's but they are pretty good at keeping disease down in a tank. Not a bad thing to have on a tank, but unless you have a big problem with things like ick, its not really necissary on most tanks.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Well i can get one for pretty cheap still without the drive :3 Good ole discount ^^
> 
> I wish i had the room D: If i got any more new fish bob would prolly murder me. LOL


Good for you on the discount front!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*UV vs Diatom Filter*

hi,
just saw that tread from you Ciddian and wanted to add this comment.

I read about UV and was going to try it but then I re-read some information about those Vortex diatom filters and this is what I have decided to try.
(you might have seen my post looking fo r a used one).

The idea is that it filters to the micron level and therefore filters algea, Ick, and other bacteria straight out of the water.
the counter point to that is that if the water is dirty the filter will clog the first few times you use it.
So my idea is to stay close to the tank and run the filter for a while, while monitoring the Diatom (I am thinking 120g tank 400g/h filtering capacity= 30min filtration) after that I will change the powder clean the unit and put the filter on a timer so it starts for 30 minutes every second day or something (experimentation required here).
I currently use two eheim (2027 and ProII) so the diatom will be #3.

I would LOVE to hear comments suggestions experience with the Diatom filters from anyone.

thx,


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhhhh! How do you find the recharging and stuff like that? You use powder and such right? I heard they do a great job at 'polishing' the water. I didnt know they take care of ick and such..

What about the ick in the gravel and such i wonder?


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Diatom*

Hi Ciddian,

I am getting the Vortex this weekend (well if the deals goes through) I am quite excited about it.

There are actually a few other models on the market now, more user friendly etc. but the Vortex makes more sense to me for the size of tank I have and the fact that it is planted etc.
The Vortex has the biggest filtration surface area.
Yes all these diatoms filtrate so finely they remove, algea, bacteria, etc
I will let you know after I try the Vortex what I think of it.
I might get a smaller diatom filter later just for ease of use.
I am thinking this guy:

http://www.cloudytanks.com/reviews/filters/diatom.htm

but the vortex seems to be the work horse for this type of filters.

Cheers,
a


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*my experience with Vortex.*

Good morning,

So I got the Vortex and got around to using it this past weekend.

I first did a water change, 50%, then used the vortex for about 3 hours.
I dismentled the filter and cleaned it.
I found it was resonably easy to set up.
It does have this home made feeling to it but that is ok.

I let it ran and it really cleared up the water, I was surprise since I had just made a water change.
Really pleased with it, the filter actually became brown, I was going to take a picture but when I turned the filter off the powder dropped to the bottom and there was nothing to see anymore...
The fishes looked beautiful, dont know if they actually got brighters from the healthy water or just that I could see them better from the clear water anyway there was a visible difference!

Actually looking through the tank from the end instead of the front I could see through with almost no greenish coloring at all... That is 5ft of water!
I was feeling pretty good.

So, since I had some time on my hand I decided to wash the filter using the backwash method described in the manual.

I connected the output hose to the faucet and left the input hose in the sink.
turned the tap and saw the dirty water coming out from the "in" hose for a moment, then ...
The big glass jar that is the filter, just cracked, litterally "poped" and I was left with a mess to clean up...
Apparently too much pressure from the tap... but really the thing was 1/4~1/2open... It really surprised me.
Just to give you an idea I had a 1/2" hose connected to the tap and the smaller filter hose just inserted in the 1/2" hose so it could have slipped out if there was really a lot of pressure...

So now I have to find a replacement jar... Anybody has a used Vortex X1 jar???

It really did clean the tank wonderfully but...

anyway,

That is my report!

Cheers,
a


----------

